# Must find out who 'I Didn't Do It' is.



## Aosto (Sep 17, 2012)

There seems to be a trend in my profession where something goes wrong and 'I Didn't Do It' is responsible. Sadly for me, I do not know who 'I didn't do it' is, and I probably never will.
Something goes amis during a schedule change. Sure, I know who was assigned to the change and all members involved. So I start to ask around. "Hey, you happen to know what went wrong and why." Typically the responce I get is. "Not sure. I didn't do it." 
So you see my dilema? I am now on a quest to locate 'I didn't do it' and get some answers. A server unplugged in error and cables moved to prevent networking is an outage, sure. My intention is to train, not repremend. But 'I didn't do it' does not appear to want training as he/she will not come forward. 
Do any of my fellow scribes have this problem? Do you know of an 'I didn't do it'? Do you happen to know who 'I didn't do it' is? If so, please let me know. I have questions.


----------



## Chime85 (Sep 17, 2012)

First person who spoke, did it.....oooopse!!! Often, whoever adds "I didn't do it" to any line of questioning, did it. Those who genuinely don't know will often give a glazed, vacent expression as you explain what happened lol


----------



## Devor (Sep 17, 2012)

Aosto said:


> Typically the responce I get is. "Not sure. I didn't do it."



Is it possible that you misunderstood?  "I didn't do it" might just be their nickname for you.


----------



## Aosto (Sep 17, 2012)

Devor said:


> Is it possible that you misunderstood?  "I didn't do it" might just be their nickname for you.



That is a great observation. I would like to think that my nickname is something more sinister though. Like 'Evil One' or 'Slave Laborer'.


----------



## Kit (Sep 17, 2012)

Silly, it's "Notme".

Google Image Result for http://childhoodrelived.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/family_circus_notme.gif


----------



## FatCat (Sep 17, 2012)

You gotta step it up and put heat on your people. If they think they can get away with just shrugging off your questions, thats a real lack of respect on their part. Give a mass training and make it as unpleasant as possible, that way you cover everyone who could have made the mistake. Let em know who's in charge and if 'I don't know' is their answer everyone pays for it. You won't make many friends, but then again this is a work enviroment, not a playground.


----------



## Aosto (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the lack of respect stems from several circumstances. One being that I was promoted into my position after three months with the company. Some have been here years. The other being is I manage a third and second shift team when I work first shift hours. I have little face to face interaction with then.


----------



## Devor (Sep 17, 2012)

Aosto said:


> I think the lack of respect stems from several circumstances. One being that I was promoted into my position after three months with the company. Some have been here years. The other being is I manage a third and second shift team when I work first shift hours. I have little face to face interaction with then.



Ouch.  Were you promoted from the group you manage or from another shift/department?  Hopefully you can find ways to make yourself available during off hours.


----------



## Aosto (Sep 17, 2012)

Promoted from the group I manage. I started as a contractor back in February and was hired full time as Technical Specialist in May.


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I've met I-didn't-do-it's cousin, Cover-your-own-ass. I used to think he was a myth and laugh, but sadly he exists, and as it turns out, that whole family's comprised of man-hos. They like to frak everyone then disappear before breakfast.


----------

